

Blu-Ray Has Been Cracked - Garbage
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2369280,00.asp

======
Osiris
The headline is a little misleading. AACS and BD+ have been cracked for some
time. What they found is the HDCP master key that would allow a company to
product an HDCP-compatible device that would strip the encryption from the
HDMI/DVI signal and allow another device to capture/record/play the digital
signal.

This is really a bigger deal for VOD with cable boxes and the like where the
content going to the TV over HDMI could be intercepted and recorded, allowing
VOD content to be ripped and pirated in the original digital quality (with
some data loss to to decompression/compression).

Intel has already confirmed that the key is legit and can be used to generate
new keys for unofficial HDCP compatible devices.

~~~
mikeknoop
So when Intel says 'This will not affect many people because you would need
the key embedded in silicon to do anything with it' they are mistaken because
in reality only one dedicated person needs to create the device you mention
and release the unencrypted version via traditional download mediums?

~~~
pmjordan
I wouldn't be surprised if you could build an HDCP decoder using an FPGA.
Distribute devices built with that, and when newer keys are released, update
the FPGA's configuration via an SD card or so.

I don't even see why the HDCP handshake would need to be implemented in
hardware, you'd presumably just need low-level enough access to the port from
software.

~~~
unwind
From the other story about the key leak, it seems the key-generation is based
on traversing a 40x40 matrix of 56-bit numbers.

If my maths is right, that adds up to (40x40x56)/8 = 11,200 bytes. Which
really should be peanuts for any (half-way modern) FPGA architecture, storage-
wise.

~~~
konad
That's where PC-Mag gives better coverage.

They are 56 bit HEXADECIMAL numbers, not just regular numbers.

